
Kholsa offers land swap over access rights - jmspring
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Billionaire-Khosla-suggests-land-swap-in-fight-6698310.php?cmpid=brknow
======
jmspring
Speaking of land use, Silicon Valley, and money...

The saga continues and Kholsa continues to portray himself as having a tin
ear.

